# Recycle / Reuse old Toilet



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

We are replacing our 50 year old toilet with a 20 year old toilet







So, what do we do with the old one. My mom's answer to everything is "put it in the yard and plant something in it" I can imagine that there are some cool vines that could grow out of the "throne" but what are some other ideas? I just don't know if i want a toilet in the yard, KWIM.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

As soon as I read the title that was the first thing that came to my mind. My mother has always wanted an old toilet to plant flowers in.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

I've seen someone do it! I used to live on the other side of town and have to walk to my baby sitter's while I was working and I would walk by this really cool yard with both a toilet and an old iron clawed tub that was used as planters for perennials. It was so cool and very unique!

They even put the finishing touches to the toilet by adding a plunger next to it as a decoration.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

If it is in good condition, you might be able to sell it. Newer toilets use a lot less water but many people believe that they don't work as well. There are actually people in my area who go to Canada (I live an hour from the border) to purchase Canadian high-water-use toilets for installation in their homes.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We have a Habitat for Humanity store here where people can take left over/extra/old building things from their construction & remodelling projects. They sell them to raise $ for HH, so it is considered a tax deductible donation. We also have an Architectural Warehouse that benefits the local historical society, so it's the same deal - tax deductible donation for a good cause.

I go there to buy things for my old house all the time!


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Growing up, it seemed like every 3rd yard in my area had at least one used bathroom fixture as a planter in the front yard!

I agree there is demand for those toilets. I work in the building industry and have heard of many people seeking the older, higher water capacity models.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry. No help from me. Reading the title to your post, that was the first thing that came to mind







If the garden idea isn't appealing, a goldfish bowl perhaps? (Excuse my sense of weird irony.)

We had to replace ours when we moved in. The porcelain was stamped, 1921! I felt horrible replacing it but there was nothing we could do as the pipe fittings had completely corroded and disintegrated. It was a two piece toilet if you could believe it with one of the biggest tanks anyone has ever seen. There is a resale market out there for stuff like this. But I think ours was trashed because only the porcelain was still good. The plumber was not at all positive about keeping it.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I was going to mention the Habitat for Humanity Stores as well







We also have a couple of other stores in the area that reclaim and resell old building materials. It is so fun to browse in those places - they have awesome stuff!

Otherwise, you might try freecycle or craigslist. Even if you don't want a toilet planter, I bet someone else does!


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

This isn't a disposal suggestion, but I would encourage you to put in a new low-flow toilet rather than a 20-yr old one... That generation of toilet is why lower-flow toilets have a poor reputation. The new ones can be pretty inexpensive, work very well, and save sooooo much water over their predecessors. It may be possible to get a rebate from your local govm't, as well.

We in Seattle do have a facility that accepts old toilets-- actually two, one of them for if you have over 25 toilets to dispose of. I'm glad that's not me!


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdabbler* 
We had to replace ours when we moved in. The porcelain was stamped, 1921! I felt horrible replacing it but there was nothing we could do as the pipe fittings had completely corroded and disintegrated. It was a two piece toilet if you could believe it with one of the biggest tanks anyone has ever seen. There is a resale market out there for stuff like this. But I think ours was trashed because only the porcelain was still good. The plumber was not at all positive about keeping it.

Don't feel horrible! That toilet was probably using seven or eight gallons of water every time it flushed, if not more! My friend who works in the household-water-conservation dept. in Seattle (whatever it's called) says that replacing these toilets is a priority for the city, not least because they often leak or run silently, wasting even more water. When we replaced ours (1926) our water bill went down a LOT. And we are "let it mellow" people... can't imagine how much it would've been had we flushed after every pee for four people!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I wonder if there's any place that recycles ceramic- you know, crumbles it up and uses it to make new ceramic items, possibly with new materials mixed in for strength. Recycling old ceramic pots into new ones has been done for thousands of years and is even mentioned in the bible- is anybody doing it anymore?


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I wonder if there's any place that recycles ceramic- you know, crumbles it up and uses it to make new ceramic items, possibly with new materials mixed in for strength. Recycling old ceramic pots into new ones has been done for thousands of years and is even mentioned in the bible- is anybody doing it anymore?

Yes! That's where we are supposed to take old toilets for disposal-- they are called "concrete recyclers" but they do toilets too.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW, i can't believe this toilet thread is so popular









First off, I had no idea that older toilets are in demand!!! But, come to think of it, I've heard a lot of people complaining about their new toilets not working very well. hmmmm.

We "Let it mellow too" BTW. Accoding to DH that is why the toilet isn't working (roll eyes







)

Our 50 year old toilet is not working well at all (to be exact, it can take DAYS for poop to flush down








The insides have been replaced (more than once)~does anyone have any other suggestions as to what the problem could be???

We would love a more Enviro Friendly toilet, but the 20 year old one is free, and that is the best we can do for now, KWIM.

I think i'm gonna end up with that planter







After all, that is the toilet that I labored on when in labor with DD







Oh, what a packrat I am








but, the plunger is a little too much for me







:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

my mum had a toilet planter in our garden growing up, it rocked









she also had an old bathtub and sink


----------

